# This is seriously annoying.... Ti or Ne dominant?



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

How the heck do you know? I prefer real-life examples about what each function specifically does and how I can compare the two.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Ne dom might not 'prefer real life examples.' Might be a hint. : P


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I've had that problem so much! My Ne is much stronger than my Ti for some reason.

First, a Ti dominant would have to be an introvert, and an Ne dominant would have to be an extrovert. The focus is very different. If you focus more on your own life and yourself, you are probably more Ti dominant. If you focus more on other people and things outside of your life, probably more Ne.

Also, Ti is an introverted judging function, while Ne is an extroverted perceiving function. If you feel like you judge yourself and your own life, probably Ti. Ne doms would not be nearly as judgmental of themselves.

Finally, look at the actual types at are Ti dominant versus Ne dominant. Do you associate more strongly as an IxTP or an ENxP? Look at the other functions as well. What auxiliary and tertiary functions best describe your thinking pattern? Could you have Fe as your inferior function, or Si? Is it more difficult for you to understand other peoples' feelings and widespread values, or is it difficult for you to sense changes in your life?


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

In pictures:

Ti-dom giving critical opinion: (.)(.)(.)(.)(.)(.)(.) - small light 'portions', it's more like an ever-present background
Ti-auxiliary giving critical opinion: (...) (....) - larger portions, higher intensity, less frequent, more situational
Ti representing critical thought or critical evaluation

This applies to other functions as well, Ne for example. Now figure out how you tend to apply your Ti and Ne.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

vel said:


> In pictures:
> 
> Ti-dom giving critical opinion: (.)(.)(.)(.)(.)(.)(.) - small light 'portions', it's more like an ever-present background
> Ti-auxiliary giving critical opinion: (...) (....) - larger portions, higher intensity, less frequent, more situational
> ...


We give critical opinions on... boobies! 

Sorry, it's 4am.....


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

hziegel said:


> I've had that problem so much! My Ne is much stronger than my Ti for some reason.
> 
> First, a Ti dominant would have to be an introvert, and an Ne dominant would have to be an extrovert. The focus is very different. If you focus more on your own life and yourself, you are probably more Ti dominant. If you focus more on other people and things outside of your life, probably more Ne.
> 
> ...


This description makes me sound Ti dominant. I am sorta struggling with the introverted vs. extroverted thing though. I'm very focused on myself and all, but I don't seem like I'm as introverted as other introverts. If I spend too much time around people they start to piss me off, but if I spend too much time away from friends I get super depressed and feel awful. I love places like fairs and concerts and would almost always rather go there instead of being at home unless I felt like shit or found this really cool game or something.

I am EXTREMELY self-critical. I'm not sure if that's exactly what you meant by judging but yeah. 

I'm definitely not an ENFP but I've played with the idea of ENTP. I identify very strongly with INTP but they all seem super introverted and I'm just...not. I know PerC isn't like a textbook model (nor does such a model exist) but I don't know if I'm an introverted ENTP or an extroverted INTP. I love being INTP and I love the INTPs here but I don't seem as introverted as they are, or any other introverts for that matter.

What do you mean by "sense changes in my life"? I'm sorry for all the questions but cognitive functions go over my head.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

One thing we could ask, which is more important to your common goals, understanding the technical details of situations (which requires reference to internal standards), or exploring the patterns inherent in the environment?
I thought my Ne was "stronger" as well, but part of that was that a dominant introverted judgment can be hard to "recognize" (it's so "second nature"), while an extraverted function is easier to recognize and observe on th e outside, (of course). But then I learned that clerly, my main goal was always for things to "make sense". Once they did, _then_ I could explore their patterns.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

goodgracesbadinfluence said:


> This description makes me sound Ti dominant. I am sorta struggling with the introverted vs. extroverted thing though. I'm very focused on myself and all, but I don't seem like I'm as introverted as other introverts. If I spend too much time around people they start to piss me off, but if I spend too much time away from friends I get super depressed and feel awful. I love places like fairs and concerts and would almost always rather go there instead of being at home unless I felt like shit or found this really cool game or something.
> 
> I am EXTREMELY self-critical. I'm not sure if that's exactly what you meant by judging but yeah.
> 
> ...


I'm not nearly as introverted as most INTPs either. It took me a long time to realize that this is actually due to circumstance more than me just being strange. You see, nobody can be completely introverted or completely extroverted without being overwhelmed. Most introverts put so much emphasis on their introversion because they were raised by families who forced them to play with the other kids, or to try to act more extroverted, and they end up talking like they *want* to never talk to people again, when really they can't catch a two-minute break. But my family was even more heavily introverted than I am, and actually prevented me from making friends and learning social habits. I ended up being completely isolated, both from my friends and my family, and I thought myself an extrovert because I wanted these things so badly. Remember that even an introvert needs family and friends to be happy. We just don't need 24-7 social communication because it will eventually drive us nuts.

And by sensing changes in your life, I was referring to the introverted sensing function.

"Introverted Sensing often involves storing data and information, then comparing and contrasting the current situation with similar ones. The immediate experience or words are instantly linked with the prior experiences, and we register a similarity or a difference&#8212for example, noticing that some food doesn&#8217t taste the same or is saltier than it usually is. Introverted Sensing is also operating when we see someone who reminds us of someone else. Sometimes a feeling associated with the recalled image comes into our awareness along with the information itself. Then the image can be so strong, our body responds as if reliving the experience. The process also involves reviewing the past to draw on the lessons of history, hindsight, and experience. With introverted Sensing, there is often great attention to detail and getting a clear picture of goals and objectives and what is to happen. There can be a oneness with ageless customs that help sustain civilization and culture and protect what is known and long-lasting, even while what is reliable changes."

Introverted Sensing


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

hziegel said:


> And by sensing changes in your life, I was referring to the introverted sensing function.
> 
> "Introverted Sensing often involves storing data and information, then comparing and contrasting the current situation with similar ones. The immediate experience or words are instantly linked with the prior experiences, and we register a similarity or a difference&#8212for example, noticing that some food doesn&#8217t taste the same or is saltier than it usually is. Introverted Sensing is also operating when we see someone who reminds us of someone else. Sometimes a feeling associated with the recalled image comes into our awareness along with the information itself. Then the image can be so strong, our body responds as if reliving the experience. The process also involves reviewing the past to draw on the lessons of history, hindsight, and experience. With introverted Sensing, there is often great attention to detail and getting a clear picture of goals and objectives and what is to happen. There can be a oneness with ageless customs that help sustain civilization and culture and protect what is known and long-lasting, even while what is reliable changes."
> 
> Introverted Sensing


I think I have a more developed Si than Fe from that description. I'm good with comparing/contrasting current situations to previous ones, usually. Especially if I'm currently in the situation. 

I think my ambivert-ness is due to circumstance as well.


----------

